# Ibanez Premium Marco Sfogli signature



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 1, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvX0T7VinmQ


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Jul 1, 2016)

Huge fan of Sfogli, glad to see he's getting his due. Bunch of neat features on this too, by the looks of it: non-locking trem, 'JP' control scheme, and a wenge neck judging by the picture above.

I'm excited to see more. It'd be cool to get a prestige model as well sometime in the future, however.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 1, 2016)

That looks and sounds awesome.

Mind you, anything sounds awesome when he plays it.


----------



## A-Branger (Jul 1, 2016)

never heard of him before, except on the Ibanez flying finger contest video thing were he plays this same guitar, I though it might have been a LACS. Great tasty playing tho


cool looking guitar, and I know you all are going to kill me but I think it needs some white binding  hehehe as the S series prestige 8 string with walnut top


also I though ibanez stopped producing straight headstocks. And even if they do, wouldnt the high strings need a bridge thing to go under to help with the break angle?


----------



## Miek (Jul 1, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> never heard of him before, except on the Ibanez flying finger contest video thing were he plays this same guitar, I though it might have been a LACS. Great tasty playing tho
> 
> 
> cool looking guitar, and I know you all are going to kill me but I think it needs some white binding  hehehe as the S series prestige 8 string with walnut top
> ...



Looks like they're low profile locking posts. Won't need string trees.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 1, 2016)

The JS series have straight angle headstocks.

For some sweet Sfogli playing, check out James LaBrie's last few solo albums.


----------



## A-Branger (Jul 1, 2016)

Miek said:


> Looks like they're low profile locking posts. Won't need string trees.



string trees, that was the word I was looking for. Yeah it makes sense, and now that you mention they do look pretty weird low profile. But again being a loking tunner it doesnt need to be tall as no string wraps needed



Bloody_Inferno said:


> The JS series have straight angle headstocks.
> 
> For some sweet Sfogli playing, check out James LaBrie's last few solo albums.



yeah I remember they do, but its mostly because JS just kept the original S series shape and didnt change it.

Thanks man I would check it out. Im a huge fan of DT, but I have never really listen to any of the guys side projects for some reason. I would give it a go


----------



## odibrom (Jul 1, 2016)

The string trees also have the job of getting a "better" angle at the nut.

I think that the Andy Timons sig is also with straight headstock...


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jul 1, 2016)

Very cool! 
Marco rules, glad to see he's getting special attention, he deserves it. 
I am assuming this will be released as a limited production model soon?


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Jul 1, 2016)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> For some sweet Sfogli playing, check out James LaBrie's last few solo albums.



I'd listen a LaBrie album only if it had instrumental tracks. And I'd listen only the instrumental tracks.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jul 1, 2016)

Not purple, what a surprise!


----------



## Zado (Jul 2, 2016)

Jzbass25 said:


> Not purple, what a surprise!



That's what I though myself


----------



## Lawyer85 (Jul 2, 2016)

Don´t get me wrong, but there is nothing special that sets the MSM apart from other RG Models. I like Ibanez and Marcos playing, but i can´t understand Ibanez´ Signature philosophy at all. The Artist can choose the Base Model, chance the Specs on Wood, Hardware and Finish and thats all, nothing special. Even the Meshuggah Model isn´t that far from an Stock 8 String RG.

If you look at Jackson or ESP, the Artists there get new Shapes and Stuff like that, which Ibanez doesn´t do. 

So, to me, there is no need for the MSM Signature Model.
Again, no bashing against Ibanez, just what i think about the Signature Models from Ibanez.


----------



## A-Branger (Jul 2, 2016)

Lawyer85 said:


> The Artist can choose the Base Model, chance the Specs on Wood, Hardware and Finish and thats all, nothing special..



thats actually the definition of a signature model right there. A custom build guitar to the artist specs that you get to buy too.

There is only a small portion of artist who want a one off model shape.

You mention the Meshuggah, mmm a neck trough, 30" scale with one pup guitar.. what else do you want? it cant get more custom and one off from a standar RG than that  

The new Tosin Abasin prototypes, Paul G. Fireman, Herman Li adaptations to a standar S shape, Mick T had a crazy shape in the past, Although Joe Satriani started from a production model, now its his own shape, Sam T. unique specs not found in any iceman, Paul W. has a S shape with a tick body unique for him, Plus of course Steve V.


Im not familiar with Jackson, but for ESP? really? putting away the crazy Jap stuff (as we are talking global market here), James H. is the only one who has a one of a kind shape made for him, and now Max C too. All of the other guitars sigs are based on standard production models, just like any Ibanez sigs are


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 2, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> yeah I remember they do, but its mostly because JS just kept the original S series shape and didnt change it.



Actually, the JS models were based originally on the Radius line.  Once discontinued they've been exclusive to the JS series.

Also for some Sfogli/Labrie goodness:


----------



## 77zark77 (Jul 2, 2016)

That nut is THIN ! 

That thing is nuts


----------



## oremus91 (Jul 2, 2016)

Sfogli is the man he really deserves this.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 2, 2016)

That looks awesome! Also looks like it has the SynchroniZR bridge which is a great trem.


----------



## curlyvice (Jul 2, 2016)

That thing looks great. Incredible player, too. I wonder what the neck profile will be like. If it's beefier/rounder than the Super Wizard I'll be interested


----------



## austink (Jul 2, 2016)

I have never heard of this guy prior, but holy hell can he play! 

The guitar is a nice classy rg. I like that it isn't over the top and gaudy. The non locking trem looks really nice.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jul 2, 2016)

Lawyer85 said:


> Don´t get me wrong, but there is nothing special that sets the MSM apart from other RG Models. I like Ibanez and Marcos playing, but i can´t understand Ibanez´ Signature philosophy at all. The Artist can choose the Base Model, chance the Specs on Wood, Hardware and Finish and thats all, nothing special. Even the Meshuggah Model isn´t that far from an Stock 8 String RG.
> 
> If you look at Jackson or ESP, the Artists there get new Shapes and Stuff like that, which Ibanez doesn´t do.
> 
> ...



We don't see wenge necks in America often though, we had I think that one J custom and europe has been luckier with a few premiums iirc. 

As for Ibanez's signature philosphy what about things like the NDM4, FRM, SDB, MDB, and GWB? (Won't include the JEM since that sorta started their main line and Steve Vai probably can do a lot of things there). They might not have the resources like Jackson (since it is Fender music corp, not sure how Hoshino treats Ibanez) to do everything they want as well. I'm sure many at Ibanez want to do more than they can.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 2, 2016)

Also, I don't see why a sig model has to have a different shape? Maybe they're fine with the existing platform, but stock specs just don't suit their needsa. Marco wanted a guitar with the JP layout, exotic woods, and a non-locking SynchroniZR bridge. I don't see any guitars that cover that in Ibanez's lineup. Not every sig model has to be an extreme departure, it could just be a subtle change of specs that fits the artist.


----------



## yellowv (Jul 2, 2016)

Glad to see Marco finally get a sig. Too bad it's a Premium.


----------



## Boojakki (Jul 3, 2016)

I love it. The trem, the electronics layout, the woods... I'm much into vintage/modern hybrids nowadays, brings the best out of both worlds. Wonder what pickups will be factory installed ;P I will most definitely buy one, so bring it Ibanez!


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jul 3, 2016)

yellowv said:


> Glad to see Marco finally get a sig. Too bad it's a Premium.



Yup. On the one hand, I'm real excited for Marco but on the other it's a premium and not a double locking trem. Ah well.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 3, 2016)

Eh the three Premiums I've owned were all solid guitars and the trem looks to be a good one and not one of the cheaper alternatives so not seeing a problem... as long as it's not $1500


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jul 4, 2016)

2 premiums I had were  Granted it was early on when they were first available, but that soured me from ever wanting one again. Especially when you can get sick setups from Rich on prestiges for a couple hundred more in most cases.


----------



## bloc (Jul 4, 2016)

OMG this is awesome, I love this guy


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 4, 2016)

Lawyer85 said:


> The Artist can choose the Base Model, chance the Specs on Wood, Hardware and Finish *and thats all*, nothing special.



That's not at all accurate. 

Granted, there are different tiers of Ibanez endorsement, and even different tiers of Signature models, but overall the sky is pretty much the limit. 

The lowest tier, which this actually seems to be above, allows for the use of any existing Ibanez option/feature in whatever the artists' given preferences. But above that things like small body modifications, unique hardware, unique control layouts, artist preferred pickups, etc. are all available. 



> If you look at Jackson or ESP, the Artists there get new Shapes and Stuff like that, which Ibanez doesn´t do.



Jackson and ESP typically has to make completely new instruments when on-boarding artists as they choose to buy them over opposed to tapping long standing artists. 

Not slighting them at all, but that has been their strategy for at least the last decade and a half. They have far deeper pockets than Ibanez and it shows in the artist rosters. 

Ibanez is much more frugal in that regard, choosing to go with long time Ibanez players who typically already want a very Ibanez-like guitar. 

A good example would be Paul Waggoner, who played Ibanez Saber models for almost two decades. All he wanted was a specific finish, a slightly thicker body, and his own pickups. The Saber was already what he wanted. 

Then on the ESP and Jackson sides you have the Buz model which was ESP's take on a slim body super strat, their variant on the Saber concept as that's what Buz played for many years. They needed to make him what he previously played. Then the new Mick models from Jackson, the Soloist is essentially his MTM1 in Jackson dress.


----------



## hatena6 (Sep 11, 2016)

https://www.thomann.de/intl/ibanez_msm1_marco_sfogli.htm






Thomann has posted it.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Sep 11, 2016)

Specs, for the lazy: 



> Ibanez MSM1 Marco Sfogli signature e-guitar, premium, american basswood body, tineo top, MSM 5 pcs.wenge/bubinga neck, wenge fretboard thomann with MOP fretboard inlays, 24 jumbo frets with fret edge treatment, scale 680mm, nut width 48mm, 1 Di marzio air norten (neck) and 1 Di marzio the tone zone (bridge) humbucker pickup, synchroniZR tremolo with ZPS-FX, chrome hardware, gotoh MG-T machine heads, thomann finish natural, incl. softcase and multitool



Hadn't even heard of a Tineo top before. Wenge/Bubinga is a cool choice for the neck though! 

Also, add me to the list that wishes this was Prestige vs. Premium, BUT I also feel like the Premium price point is much better for a signature guitar.


----------



## katsumura78 (Sep 11, 2016)

Sfogli is such a beast. Spec wise I'm most excited about the "JP" control layout. I've sold every Ibanez I've owned because that volume knob is in the worst spot. Is this guitar coming to the US as well?! I'd love to check one out.


----------



## noise in my mind (Sep 11, 2016)

Pretty cool. Seems pricey for a premium though...


----------



## Boojakki (Sep 11, 2016)

I wouldn't trust the specs just yet ... That would be a baritone 7-string with that scale length and that nut width


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 11, 2016)

^Yeah, that's crazy if it has a 26.75'' scale length. 

It looks beautiful though.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Sep 11, 2016)

I'm really digging this. Marco definitely deserves a signature. And it looks good too! 

A little lighter in color than I thought it would be but still nice.


----------



## jvms (Sep 11, 2016)

Wait, are these the correct specs? 48mm nut and 680mm scale don't really sound right on a six string, mainly the nut.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 11, 2016)

As said before, the specs are most likely very wrong. 

A 48mm nut and a 680mm scale is something you'd see on a 7-string.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Sep 13, 2016)

New Ibanez ad:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm guessing this is going to be an Italian/Euro exclusive? Especially since it has the ZPS?


----------



## katsumura78 (Sep 13, 2016)

Gosh I want that guitar. We need to find a way to bring it to the US.


----------



## purpledc (Sep 13, 2016)

interesting. I thought they axed the "premium" line.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 13, 2016)

purpledc said:


> interesting. I thought they axed the "premium" line.



Only in the US.


----------



## Black43 (Sep 13, 2016)

purpledc said:


> interesting. I thought they axed the "premium" line.



Didn't they kill them off last year to make way for the Iron Labels?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 13, 2016)

Black43 said:


> Didn't they kill them off last year to make way for the Iron Labels?



Nah, killed them off a year or two ago due to some patent dispute with the ZPS in the US. Was apparently easier to just kill 90% of the premium line in the US than swapping trems.


----------



## eightsixboy (Sep 13, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Only in the US.




Say what? They got rid if all premiums in the US?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 13, 2016)

eightsixboy said:


> Say what? They got rid if all premiums in the US?



Read above.


----------



## eightsixboy (Sep 13, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Read above.




Fair enough, just never heard that before. I wish they would axe 90% of the premiums here in OZ to haha, so sick of the silly over priced premiums around and stuff all prestige's. 


I would seriously consider though this MSM1 if its not stupidly expensive over here, its pretty much everything on a guitar I could want what with the wood choice, neck shape (assuming thicker), controls, non locking trem etc etc.


----------



## TheTrooper (Sep 13, 2016)

Specs are wrong, even Thomann has the wrong ones.
Nut is 43mm and it's 25,5" scale.

Thomann listed a price 1250


----------



## purpledc (Sep 13, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Only in the US.



Well that is weird that why would nix the line because of the trem. I actually thought they were really decent guitars. The only thing I didn't like was how they used grain enhancers on the tops. Many of them looked fake because they used way too much black. It almost looked like the figure was just a printed design. In fact some of them that I saw when you looked at the natural binding you could see where some of that black was on the binding and it looked like a print. But then again I really dislike grain enhancing stains in nearly all cases.


----------



## Fraz666 (Sep 14, 2016)

looks good

[FONT=&quot]https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1115610111827660&id=173409139381100[/FONT]


----------



## s_k_mullins (Sep 14, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm guessing this is going to be an Italian/Euro exclusive? Especially since it has the ZPS?



The guy that runs the Italian Ibanez club said it was for Europe and North America. But he could be mistaken or misinformed.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 14, 2016)

I wonder how it's going to be relased in NA if theres a pattent issue with the ZPS? Doesn't the SynchroniZR need the ZPS to work?


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 14, 2016)

I don't really follow Marco, I thought he was a 7 string player?


----------



## TheTrooper (Sep 14, 2016)

s_k_mullins said:


> The guy that runs the Italian Ibanez club said it was for Europe and North America. But he could be mistaken or misinformed.




It looks like it's gonna be UNDER 1000

They said they'll update the price in the next days


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Sep 14, 2016)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I don't really follow Marco, I thought he was a 7 string player?



Not really, more of a 6 string player that also plays 7. 

Not that it's a secret or anything, but the parallels between Sfogli and John Petrucci extend beyond just technique and phrasing. His old signature, with a company called Rash, was basically a JP Musicman clone. His rigs over the years (Mesa Triaxis, Mark-series amps, etc.) were all the JP staples. His use of 6 and 7 strings on songs is roughly proportional to JP's. He seems to prefer JP control layouts, and so on. 

'Petrucci clone' is a title that is far too often used dismissively, but Sfogli does take a lot of cues from JP. And yet whilst I don't really care to compare the two, Sfogli is definitely one of the most talented and musical players of the current generation. If you haven't checked him out much, listen to his first solo album and Alex Argento's 'Ego' (the song 'Genius' is a great 7-string track; I'll include a link to a video they shot for it below). The dude is an absolute beast. 

Speaking of which, I'm really looking forward to the demo he does for this guitar!


----------



## Duosphere (Sep 14, 2016)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Also for some Sfogli/Labrie goodness:




Damn, I'm still waiting for a live dvd.


----------



## eightsixboy (Sep 14, 2016)

Sermo Lupi said:


> Not really, more of a 6 string player that also plays 7.
> 
> Not that it's a secret or anything, but the parallels between Sfogli and John Petrucci extend beyond just technique and phrasing. His old signature, with a company called Rash, was basically a JP Musicman clone. His rigs over the years (Mesa Triaxis, Mark-series amps, etc.) were all the JP staples. His use of 6 and 7 strings on songs is roughly proportional to JP's. He seems to prefer JP control layouts, and so on.
> 
> ...






Its funny because I remember hearing the first Labrie album and thinking WOW Petrucci has improved heaps lol. I honestly think he is a more complete player in terms of phrasing and overall technique then Petrucci, so I think people calling him a clone is way off the mark. Its like calling anyone who sweeps a Gambale clone. 


I really hope this is available outside EU, Ibanez will be getting a very angry email if its not haha. I have been waiting since the day he got endorsed by Ibanez for his sig to be announced, it only took what, 3+ years?


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Sep 15, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I wonder how it's going to be relased in NA if theres a pattent issue with the ZPS? Doesn't the SynchroniZR need the ZPS to work?



The ZPS replaces the claw-and-springs assembly from a traditional floating bridge, and needs a sustain block for 2 springs. Although they could make a traditional 5-spring sustain block, like the premium UV has, this model is probably too low volume to bother with.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 15, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I wonder how it's going to be relased in NA if theres a pattent issue with the ZPS? Doesn't the SynchroniZR need the ZPS to work?



Herman Li has proven that Ibanez signature models won't have the ZPS patent issue.


----------



## GuitarBizarre (Sep 15, 2016)

The SynchroniZR doesn't have the ZPS system in it.

It's called that because it uses the ball bearing design the ZR does, but if you look here, it doesn't have the second set of springs that touch the sustain block from behind - http://kkcdn-static.kaskus.co.id/images/2012/12/29/3538795_20121229024119.jpg

Those springs are the ZPS system so there's no patent issue with the SynchroniZR.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 15, 2016)

GuitarBizarre said:


> The SynchroniZR doesn't have the ZPS system in it.
> 
> It's called that because it uses the ball bearing design the ZR does, but if you look here, it doesn't have the second set of springs that touch the sustain block from behind - http://kkcdn-static.kaskus.co.id/images/2012/12/29/3538795_20121229024119.jpg
> 
> Those springs are the ZPS system so there's no patent issue with the SynchroniZR.



Link doesn't work for me. So...







No ZPS bars on the SynchroniZR. Just a thumbscrew that acts as a tremsetter.


----------



## Sunyata (Sep 15, 2016)

eightsixboy said:


> I honestly think he is a more complete player in terms of phrasing and overall technique then Petrucci, so I think people calling him a clone is way off the mark. Its like calling anyone who sweeps a Gambale clone.



I'll preface this with saying that Marco is one of my fave players, and I agree with him being a better player than Petrucci (songwriting is a different story), but Marco sometimes overtly copies Petrucci to almost ridiculous levels. I don't even think there anything wrong with it at all, but to say he isn't/doesn't isn't entirely accurate.

Example:


----------



## eightsixboy (Sep 15, 2016)

Sunyata said:


> I'll preface this with saying that Marco is one of my fave players, and I agree with him being a better player than Petrucci (songwriting is a different story), but Marco sometimes overtly copies Petrucci to almost ridiculous levels. I don't even think there anything wrong with it at all, but to say he isn't/doesn't isn't entirely accurate.
> 
> Example:






He definitely has copied him for sure, I think its hard not to copy Petrucci in some regards due to his influence on that Genre and players, me included . I think he has really shaken that tag in the last few years though, all his newer stuff sounds like pure Sfogli to me. 


Does anyone know when this guitar will be getting released? After Namm I would assume?


Apparently Australis (OZ distributor) knew nothing about his sig even though he is on the OZ Ibanez page, weird.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Sep 15, 2016)

Official spec sheet for the MSM1. And some clarification regarding scale length, bridge type, etc.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 15, 2016)

Looks like the EU will get the ZPS system. 

Also, don't see many Ibbys with that small of a radius.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Sep 15, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Looks like the EU will get the ZPS system.
> 
> Also, don't see many Ibbys with that small of a radius.



Yep that is an uncommon radius for an Ibanez. IIRC the Andy Timmons models are also 12" radius. Or at least his Premium models are. EDIT: the new Talmans are also 12".


----------



## eightsixboy (Sep 15, 2016)

s_k_mullins said:


> Yep that is an uncommon radius for an Ibanez. IIRC the Andy Timmons models are also 12" radius. Or at least his Premium models are.



What about the Satch? I thought they were a 11 or 12" radius?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 15, 2016)

eightsixboy said:


> What about the Satch? I thought they were a 11 or 12" radius?



...., those are 10''. 

But yeah, besides their sig models and their vintage-themed models, they don't don't do anything 12'' or below very often. I just thought it was interesting since Marco is a more modern player.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Sep 15, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ...., those are 10''.
> 
> But yeah, besides their sig models and their vintage-themed models, they don't don't do anything 12'' or below very often. I just thought it was interesting since Marco is a more modern player.



Just personal preferences I guess. Hell, Chris Broderick has a 12" radius on his Jackson signatures and he's most definitely a modern style player.


----------



## katsumura78 (Sep 16, 2016)

Interesting radius choice but I can dig it. Anyone reach out to any US dealers to see if we can preorder this ? I hope I dislike the pickups so I can replace them with one of the original JP6 sets I have sitting on my desk lol.


----------



## Boojakki (Sep 16, 2016)

Ibanez Website (Europe): http://www.ibanez.com/products/eg_d...&cat_id=1&series_id=38&data_id=445&color=CL01


----------



## eightsixboy (Sep 17, 2016)

Hmmm, weird how he is listed on the AU site but there is no info on the guitar?

http://www.ibanez.com/products/eg_sig_series16.php?year=2016&area_id=2&cat_id=1&series_id=38


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Oct 10, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EEBtcrbe0Q


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Oct 10, 2016)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EEBtcrbe0Q



Linking for ease of access. Though I noticed it was an unlisted video. Anyway: sweet! Nothing we didn't already know, but some great shots of the guitar and Marco playing it.


----------



## PBGas (Oct 17, 2016)

A beautiful guitar and an amazing player!


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Oct 21, 2016)

Sunyata said:


> Marco sometimes overtly copies Petrucci to almost ridiculous levels.



Marco is a great player, but I must agree to this.

The fact his sig Ibanez is just a JPM without the double-locking tremolo just makes this worse. It would be no surprise if it came with some sort of multi-colored graphic finish.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 21, 2016)

Point me at those JPMs with a wenge/bubinga neck, I'd like to pick one up


----------



## eightsixboy (Oct 23, 2016)

Rachmaninoff said:


> Marco is a great player, but I must agree to this.
> 
> The fact his sig Ibanez is just a JPM without the double-locking tremolo just makes this worse. It would be no surprise if it came with some sort of multi-colored graphic finish.


 


Doesn't make really him a JP clone though. The volume knobs aren't in the same spot anyway, the MSM1 looks closer then where the JPM sits. Plus you get wenge neck, fatter and narrower profile, the only thing it kinda shares with a JPM is the control layout, that's it. 


I wish Ibanez made more RG's with the volume knob positioned like the MSM1 anyway, don't know why they put it so damn close to the bridge, I have to re-position mine to the the tone position on all my RG's.


----------



## GuitarBizarre (Oct 25, 2016)

eightsixboy said:


> Doesn't make really him a JP clone though. The volume knobs aren't in the same spot anyway, the MSM1 looks closer then where the JPM sits. Plus you get wenge neck, fatter and narrower profile, the only thing it kinda shares with a JPM is the control layout, that's it.
> 
> 
> I wish Ibanez made more RG's with the volume knob positioned like the MSM1 anyway, don't know why they put it so damn close to the bridge, I have to re-position mine to the the tone position on all my RG's.


I actually really like the volume position on my RG - It's excellent for volume swells.


----------



## rapterr15 (Nov 1, 2016)

From Marco's FB page: he's working on a new project with Alex Argento, Virgil Donati, and Andrea Casali. Anytime Argento and Sfogli work together they produce gold, as far as I'm concerned, so I'm super stoked about this. I know Donati recorded the drums for Jester's Tears, which is one of my favorite tracks of Marco's. Should be good!


----------



## technomancer (Nov 1, 2016)

GuitarBizarre said:


> I actually really like the volume position on my RG - It's excellent for volume swells.



That's why the volume is where it is


----------



## eightsixboy (Feb 12, 2017)

So does anyone have on yet? I still haven't seen these hit the stores yet in OZ.


----------



## Jeffbro (Feb 13, 2017)

Rachmaninoff said:


> Marco is a great player, but I must agree to this.
> 
> The fact his sig Ibanez is just a JPM without the double-locking tremolo just makes this worse. It would be no surprise if it came with some sort of multi-colored graphic finish.



Different looks, different woods, standard ibanez pickup choice...


----------



## Aaron (Feb 13, 2017)

I pre-ordered one, I'm expecting it soon.


----------



## eugeneelgr (Feb 20, 2017)

The neck looks a good bit chunkier than the usual Ibanez offerings, which is unique. The world needs thicker necks that are still fast.


----------



## Aaron (Feb 20, 2017)

I would love it if they would release these in the US, maybe if the MSM sells well. 

http://www.ibanez.co.jp/products/eg...6&cat_id=1&series_id=2&data_id=162&color=CL01


----------



## Jeffbro (Feb 20, 2017)

eugeneelgr said:


> The neck looks a good bit chunkier than the usual Ibanez offerings, which is unique. The world needs thicker necks that are still fast.



Literally every company has thicker necks than ibanez. No one else offers 17-19mm.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (May 27, 2018)

So has anyone bought one of these or played it? I didn’t realize the bridge has a built in trem stopper/tremelno feature. Really wondering how well it works to screw in place and go drop D and back again? Anyone tried it?


----------



## eightsixboy (May 27, 2018)

TheShreddinHand said:


> So has anyone bought one of these or played it? I didn’t realize the bridge has a built in trem stopper/tremelno feature. Really wondering how well it works to screw in place and go drop D and back again? Anyone tried it?



It would work the same as any other trem with a tremelno.

I don't think many people have played these as many stores don't have them. Judging from the last few years premiums I wouldn't expect it to be that great anyway. If you want a similar trem the JDM RG1550 had the same thing, I'm sure other models had it as well.


----------



## Richter (May 28, 2018)

The SV5470 used to have the same trem, as well as the RG460


----------

